# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware > M3D Forum >  Test print

## icanthinkofanid

Have a look. I just finished this with my beta model.

----------


## icanthinkofanid



----------


## Duck

What about something like this:

http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:533472

Or even just a 10 mm cube... and then measure the dimensions with a caliper?

----------


## Duck

Maybe you need to calibrate very carefully the nozzle temperature:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FSOPsRiiOZk

Look at how much difference just a few degrees can make

----------


## curious aardvark

So that's abs on a cold build platform - with what looks like gluestick glue on it ? 

Yeah the prints are a little rough, but abs ona cold build plate - that's very interesting.

Or does the micro have a hot plate ?

----------


## Duck

A great start when new to 3D printing is PLA.  I recommend no raft, no supports, and PLA as the way to go until you get confident enough to move on.  I have been 3D printing for 2 years and never use a raft.  If you need more surface adhesion on a segment of your model just draw some 20 mm dia. pucks that are the same thickness as your first layer and trim them off with side cutters.

I believe this user (Flyboy) has a printer with eccentric pulleys which is partly to blame for the quality.

----------


## Duck

Any more progress flyboy?

----------


## icanthinkofanid

I just got my printer back from the guys at m3d. It's been completely upgraded with production parts. I'll get some more videos up soon. I'm waiting for them to fix a bug in the firmware(they are working over Xmas on the code).

----------


## Duck

Great to hear! Troopers they are, for sure. Looking forward to your results.

Can you take some close-up photos of the mechanical details? How rigid does the extruder feel? Is there a lot of flex if you grab the extruder and wiggle it?

----------


## icanthinkofanid

Hey,
I'm still unable to make new videos at the moment. There is still some firmware glitches sadly. 

I may be able to do a short video of the mechanical details as it doesn't need to work for that.

----------


## Duck

No need for a video, just a couple of pictures are fine!

Did you guys get the firmware issue worked out?  Is it possible to print without a raft in the software?  I saw a bunch of new videos on Mike Armani's personal youtube account but they all have huge rafts on the bottom for some reason.

----------


## WayTooManyHobbies

Greetings, all.

Just wondering what's happening - did the firmware issue get resolved?  I see that M3D is telling the backers on Kickstarter that another status update will be out soon - it's been about a month since the last substantial one.

My reward printer was slated for a February delivery.  I have a funny feeling that it will be well beyond that date...

----------


## icanthinkofanid

They normally do an update once a month early on. I've talked to them and I've heard promising things. We shall see tho. 

As for as more information regarding my unit. As some of you know I received it back from the factory about a month ago and was very excited. But....... It turns out it was damaged in shipping back to me, and I had to send it back. This delay isn't their(m3d) fault, this one is on UPS. They kind of crushed the box...

Also duck the pics you requested were not possible in the end, the gantry was broken.

----------


## Duck

That's terrible luck - sorry to hear!  I hope they have better packaging in the long run than what you showed in your original unboxing video for this very reason.

----------


## Duck

Any word on when you will get yours back?  Are they just going to send you a new one made with production parts?  Seems like it would be easier...

----------

